

A Neural Algorithm of Artistic Style [pdf] - alexholehouse
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1508.06576.pdf

======
deepnet
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1508.06576](http://arxiv.org/abs/1508.06576) [non - pdf]

Here we introduce an artificial system based on a Deep Neural Network that
creates artistic images of high perceptual quality. The system uses neural
representations to separate and recombine content and style of arbitrary
images, providing a neural algorithm for the creation of artistic images

Gatys, Echer, & Bethge

~~~
otoburb
I don't know if this was deliberate or not, but the ordering of the authors'
initials and subject matter strongly reminded me of Douglas Hofstadter's book
_Gödel, Escher, Bach_ (aka GEB)[1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6del,_Escher,_Bach](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6del,_Escher,_Bach)

~~~
reader5000
Although I possibly recall Hofstadter has remarked he is not a fan of
hierarchical pattern recognition architectures like deep nets.

------
deepnet
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-R9bJGNHltQ&list=PLujxSBD-
JX...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-R9bJGNHltQ&list=PLujxSBD-
JXgnqDD1n-V30pKtp6Q886x7e)

Video by paper authors - convincingly transforms photos, by applying artists
style.

~~~
versteegen
It's not by the authors and it adds nothing (wouldn't say it's worth
watching), but he provides a great set of links in the description!

------
dharma1
daily mail version :)

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3214634/The-a...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3214634/The-
algorithm-learn-copy-artist-Neural-network-recreate-snaps-style-Van-Gogh-
Picasso.html)

